# Dog trap



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

Are there any snares or leg hold traps that are made for dogs that I can use that won't severely hurt the dumb dog? I have neighborhood dogs that seem to think my yard is their crapping ground and the animal control lady lives right around the corner and doesn't want to do anything about it.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

what you going to do after you catch it?? turn it in for a bounty LOL only in UT would some one want to throw steel down to catch a neighbors dog  I would go with the largest coyote sized live trap I could find, or a bb gun would work too.


----------



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd take it to the pound myself. bb gun would work if I didn't have to work during the day when the dogs do their doodie.


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

stimmie78

please do not trap in your front yard in public view!
set up behind some bushes, a dead car or something.
add a water dish or rabbit bottle to the cage trap.

come on guys! :beer: 
its' things like this that hit the papers and give us such bad PR.
we lost our trapping out here in ca. you may be next, so speak up!
don't lose what you love.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The collarum snare system works, they're kind of spendy but if you have no other means of catching them without harming them, this might be a better route. Check them often, and keep them in the shade for the dogs sake, listen to trapperdale.

http://www.wildlifecontrolsupplies....=PROD&Store_Code=WDC001&Product_Code=WDCCDM01

info:
http://www.wildlifedamagecontrol.net/pdf/collaruminfo.pdf

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

trapperdale said:


> its' things like this that hit the papers and give us such bad PR.


trapperdale is right on with that statement. If you filed a complaint with animal control and she hasn't done anything about it then contact her supervisor. Is there a "dog at large" ordinance where you live? Someone must have some idea who's dogs they are and they should be cited.


----------



## nutriaman (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a few dogs and Racoons that would get into my trash. The dogs were easy . You catch them in your yard use a light BB gun they won't come back. And for the ones that you don't see get some Habanero(?) sause( i use this stuff called "Smack my *** and Call Me Sally" or "The Bomb") and put a hot dog out there with this stuff on ond they yelp and you never see them again. It doesn't do any physical damage but mentally (LOL!!!) it works great.


----------

